# Language Exchange in Ravenna (Italy)



## Gianluca (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi!
My name's Gianluca. I lived in Spain for the last 7 years and I've just moved to Ravenna (Italy).
I'd like to find some English speaking people willing to practise their Italian or Spanish with me. Of course, I'd be glad to help with all you need to know about Italy (or Spain). In exchange we will have half chat in English. That would be a good way to know new people as well since I don't know many people in town, yet.
So, pls msg me or e-mail me to meet up in Ravenna.
cheers
Ciao
Gianluca
lane:


----------

